# HELP!! White smoke after turbo-charged



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

After turbo-charged at 0.4bar with a front intercooler, stock injectors n a 2nd hand S14 turbo, i realise m producing alot of white smoke when high rev.Even low rev already have abit coming out. m using a SAFC2 4 air/fuel n apexi ITC with negative of 3 degree on each of the 5 knobs. Oso 2 inches exhaust without cat n a semi air-flow muffler.
Is it because of my piston ring n valve seal gone case or cause my turbo is gone case?
The installer told me its the turbo while my friend tell me its my valve seal n piston ring.
Pls help me as my dad is killing me cause of the white smoke n our authority here is very strict on this kind of white smoke case.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

could be your headgasket. those have been known to go if not upgraded when adding a turbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

nisB14 said:


> *After turbo-charged at 0.4bar with a front intercooler, stock injectors n a 2nd hand S14 turbo, i realise m producing alot of white smoke when high rev.Even low rev already have abit coming out. m using a SAFC2 4 air/fuel n apexi ITC with negative of 3 degree on each of the 5 knobs. Oso 2 inches exhaust without cat n a semi air-flow muffler.
> Is it because of my piston ring n valve seal gone case or cause my turbo is gone case?
> The installer told me its the turbo while my friend tell me its my valve seal n piston ring.
> Pls help me as my dad is killing me cause of the white smoke n our authority here is very strict on this kind of white smoke case. *


did you put a restrictor in your oil line?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oil is generally blue smoke so i wouldnt think its your rings


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

420sx said:


> *could be your headgasket. those have been known to go if not upgraded when adding a turbo *


I am oso thinking of that at that moment. But even if i change the gasket, it will still be the same a few months later , right?


Now even worse. My air-con not cold n went to a local air-con man. Top up air-con gas n check the compressor n is working. But it just wont kick in when i on the air-con. The guy say no earth signal so the compressor so it wont work. Then he just put ina wire to the compressor to the body n the compressor kick in. M puzzle n have to left there 4 a few days 4 them to trouble shoot.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: HELP!! White smoke after turbo-charged*



James said:


> *did you put a restrictor in your oil line? *


Sorry bro. What do u mean by that? What i know is the fuel from my fuel filter to my fuel reguator, then to my fuel rail n then back to the fuel filter.

Oso i releaze that my oil outlet from my turbo is leaking engine oil. I think my oil seal from my turbo is gone. Will that oso contribute to the whit smoke?


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *oil is generally blue smoke so i wouldnt think its your rings *


 My mec told me its my piston ring too. But even if i change, will come back to square 1 , right? Cause no ppl produce this afthermaket parts 4 our car.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

you should definately upgrade tour head gasket im sure the stock one wasnt made to hold boost at any level a good metal one should do the trick if this is your problem and you wont have to worry about burning it up....dont know about your a/c though not my forte but if you have no ground it wont work obviously...dont know why they need it for 4 days


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

unless they're gonna fix your prblem altogether


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: HELP!! White smoke after turbo-charged*



nisB14 said:


> *Sorry bro. What do u mean by that? What i know is the fuel from my fuel filter to my fuel reguator, then to my fuel rail n then back to the fuel filter.
> 
> Oso i releaze that my oil outlet from my turbo is leaking engine oil. I think my oil seal from my turbo is gone. Will that oso contribute to the whit smoke? *


did your oil level drop too low? you say you have a leak... 

oil restrictor goes in line with the oil feed line to the turbo. i think the turbo only needs like 10-20 psi of oil at the most and at high rpms without the restrictor the oil pressure is too high and will blow the seals out of the turbo. that could be the source of your leak...


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: HELP!! White smoke after turbo-charged*



James said:


> *did your oil level drop too low? you say you have a leak...
> 
> oil restrictor goes in line with the oil feed line to the turbo. i think the turbo only needs like 10-20 psi of oil at the most and at high rpms without the restrictor the oil pressure is too high and will blow the seals out of the turbo. that could be the source of your leak... *



Now i get wan u mean. I dont have a oil restrictor. My oil level haven drop yet, but have a feeling going to drop soon as i have mention that there is a leak at the outlet on the turbo. How to fixed 1 n where to find it? I dont know turbo car need to do that, bro.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well it depends on what type of feed line you're using. if you have a stainless steel line you need to machine one from some stock. just thread one end female, one end male and drill a .060" (1mm) hole through it. it's better to use steel for this. if you have rubber lines just dont thread each end...


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

420sx said:


> *you should definately upgrade tour head gasket im sure the stock one wasnt made to hold boost at any level a good metal one should do the trick if this is your problem and you wont have to worry about burning it up....dont know about your a/c though not my forte but if you have no ground it wont work obviously...dont know why they need it for 4 days *


How i wish i am in your country. My community here dont have ppl producing metal head gasket. Everything u want 4 that car need to have it as a turbo version engine, ike sr20de n sr20det, then they will be able to source 4 u the OEM parts. 
So sad but what u say is quite true. Just that i thought boosting at 0.4 bar can keep everying stock including the injectors.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

James said:


> *well it depends on what type of feed line you're using. if you have a stainless steel line you need to machine one from some stock. just thread one end female, one end male and drill a .060" (1mm) hole through it. it's better to use steel for this. if you have rubber lines just dont thread each end... *


Hi there. Actually i just notice that 4 my oil intake at the turbo, Its normal stainless steel line at the turbo inlet n 1 m away is the rubbler line to my engine. The rubber line is in a bigger diameter than the steel. So can this consider the oil restrictor?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no, its too big... you need something close to a 1mm restrictor.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

James said:


> *no, its too big... you need something close to a 1mm restrictor. *


hey there. M really a stuck up on this as new to turbo. Any pics to show. I believe with a pic, can easily know what u are refering to.
sorry to trouble u so much...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Example, you can buy it from this guy but he's here in the states too.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

James said:


> *Example, you can buy it from this guy but he's here in the states too. *


 Hi bro. Thanks 4 your fast reply. Know what it is already. Just got back my car from my air-con man n like to share with u my story. 

Its seen that the wire on my compressor was splice open due to wear n tear n cause the ecu to short circuit, n then causing the compressos couldnt kick in when air-con switch is turn on (We thought it was the compressor had gave way, But my air- con man took out the whole compressor n test n tell me it is in a working condition). Then we Take out the ecu n look 4 burn hole by dismantle the ecu, nothing inside there. Put the dignostic controller n oso read nothing error on it. Then just when we at at our wits, my wire man suggest changing the ecu n we went to the scrayard to source 4 a 2nd hand 1. After putting it in , my compressor kick in as normal when on the air -con. Strange but it just work like that.

I am wondering what if i am at other shop which i do not know them. They will be asking me to change a new compressor n etc. Then when change n cannot work, then ask u to do other stuff n lastly, change thr ecu( which really happen n the guy at the other shop tell me he will do all this, n if all fail, will have to change the ecu!)
Total cause will be around $600~$1000 if m at the other shop. I just change an ecu at oni $150 n it really works!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey so you're saying it was the ECU? that doesn't explain the white smoke though... if you're still getting white smoke there's a lot more problems then the ecu.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

James said:


> *hey so you're saying it was the ECU? that doesn't explain the white smoke though... if you're still getting white smoke there's a lot more problems then the ecu. *



Sorry to misled u bro. My white smoke is still coming out fom my tailpipe. 
What my story above was trying to tell u is that when air-con not cold n the compressor doesnt kick in, it doesnt mean the compressor have spolit or not enough air-con gas. 4 my case, its the ecu that have been short circuit due to a wire at the compressor been exposed n rubbing against another metal item.n after changing to a 2nd hand one, the compressor kick in perfectly.


----------

